# Microsoft Outlook 2007 and Auto-Reply Rule



## PREVAplus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey everyone...

I am starting a business and need some help with Outlook 2007 Rules - specifically the "Auto Reply" rule. I have several emails that I have created and want to set them up so if someone say wants my price list, they send an email to [email protected] (just an example). My email PC receives the email, moves it to the price list folder and sends the response email automatically.

The problem is....

If that same customer wants another email sent, Outlook will not send it because he has requested the first email and there is some file out there that will not allow more than one response per email address per "session." I need to find some solution to this. Does anyone know the name of this file so I can add something to the rule to go out and delete this file after every email is sent? Is there some other work around that anyone knows to this issue?

Thanks in advance for your time and assistance!

Tony


----------

